# Jetting Question



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about putting the HMF exhaust on my bike and I was just wondering exactly what jetting it will do and if it's needed for a fuel-injected bike. Also, what would it do to the bike if you don't jet it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you have fuelinjection you dont have jets thats on the carb. bikes.Im not sure what you do though its has computer.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If its EFI you don't jet it. Get you a Power Commander 3 or 5. Then load the correct map on it. Do you have snorkels?


----------



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Why was I moved to the Kawasaki page? I don't have a Kawi lol.

No I don't have snorkels yet but I do plan on it eventually. I'm getting my clutch kit this week, will that affect it any? What does the Power Commander actually do? Sorry for all these questions, I'm just making sure I get it done right and I don't want to just get it, I want to know why I should get it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

then say what you have. You should fill out your signature with what you ride, or at least have mentioned it in your OP. Very helpful to know these things when we're answering your questions. %95 of people here have kawi's so... I just moved it here guessing you were in that %.


----------



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

My bad Polaris I thought I had Put it in my sig a whole ago and I just didnt notice it. I got it filled out in my sig.. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. That's helpful when asking questions! :bigok: Now we all know how to answer!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

pcV with snorkels and an hmf will make that 420 smoke a 26inch tire.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What Green Kitty said! Where do you live at?


----------



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

I live in Little Rock, AR.

If I do get the PC III or V or even the HMF Optimizer, where would be the best place to mount it and the best way to keep it dry?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The optimizers are a waste of money, just get the pcIII or V, you'll be glad you did.. Alot of people just use those little plastic pellican waterproof boxes you can get at Wal Mart.. As for where to put it, just find a place, people put them in a variety of places depending on what bike they have, most people mount them under the seat or in a dry storage box somewhere.. And if I were you, I would wait until you put the pipe and snorkles on before you tune it to save you the headache of having to do it twice..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What J2 said...don't waste the cash on an optimizer....you can get a new PC3 on ebay for $270 shipped. I can also custom tune your bike if you want.....I'm probably the closet tuner to you.


----------



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bootlegger, when you say custom tuning what you you mean? Is it not something I can really do easily by myself because I really wouldn't be looking forward to driving to TN with my bike lol.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You would have to have an LM1 or LC1 wideband to tune it with.. You can create your own maps that way just for "your" bike.. And tune each cylinder individually.. Every bike is different..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

cwm9805 said:


> Bootlegger, when you say custom tuning what you you mean? Is it not something I can really do easily by myself because I really wouldn't be looking forward to driving to TN with my bike lol.


you could...but you would have to learn how to tune and buy a good wideband. Everyone of us that tune use the Dynojet Wideband Commander. You will need one that you can read RPM's and log the data. Tuning is not that hard...but there is a lot more to it than most think. Its not as easy as some think to where you just read your air fuel ratio's and make adjustments. You will also need to make a test run and log the data at each throttle position until you get to where you want it. There is way too much to type out of how to do it though. Almost anyone could tune after watching it done a few times and learning how to work the wideband..but tuning them correctly is different. I know that when I got mine I tuned everyone's bikes that I could find with a Power Commander for free...lol. A good wideband with everything you will need will cost about $350 or so. 

You will need a welder to weld a O2 bung on your exhaust. Tuning is not a have to thing...unless you want you bike spot on and to get all can outta your mods. If your wanting to dual cylinder tune it...that a whole different thing.


----------

